
What caused 11,000 scientists to declare a climate emergency? - rlv-dan
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/what-is-the-significance-of-11000-scientists-declaring-a-climate-emergency/
======
Pr0GrasTiNati0n
Because their funding would be cut if they said anything else?

